# Hook and Hackle Gauges



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Was looking at my small hook and hackle gauge made by Griffon and was curious as to other gauges available. Found a few different ones on the internet like the ones below. The small ones are $2 on EBay and the Whiting Farms is $19. I cannot find the Du Bois anywhere but they sell them up north at a few fly shops like "Big Meadows Fly Shop" in Pennsylvania I was told. I like it becasue it can give you the length of hook as well as the size. And it has gauges for tail and wing lengths. That can be useful in situations. I will try to pick me up one of these if I can find them.
I am still looking around for a better hook/hackle/wing/tail/wet/dry "all-in-one" gauge. In looking around I noticed that the "Terminal Tackle Factory" has a catalog that is the exact hook sizes as in real life. I have used it numerous times to sort through some old hooks I find or need a substitute for a hook to tie. They have a great stock of great hooks as well but the catalog is perfect for sizing hooks. Been using the catalog for the larger saltwater hooks I tie as well.
The small plastic hackle gauge I have will work fine but was wondering if there was a different way of measuring hackle,tails and wings that may be printed out and used. Just curious if anyone has found something they like or want. 
Thanks for any inputs.


























Paper gauges..


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

I would be interested in finding or maybe actually producing one that has a standard hackle gauge, Hook scale like the DuBois with details on lengths as well as size, wing scale for sizing wing material, tail scale for measuring lengths of tail material, and a "wet"/"dry" fly scale. I am thinking others may find it useful as I think it may be. Will experiment and see how it will turn out.

I found three others looking around today...the first two blue ones are japan made and $30 each. The other is in Montana (Icon Fly Stages) about $20


























I still think some prefer the gauge and I am thinking they do not want to pay big dollars for something that small. I am thinking those that only tie now and then and need a reminder on sizes or like I use to find a right hook size.
I found this Cliff Outdoors "The Top Shelf" one. Nice little magnet board to hold those small midge's and the foam for larger flies. It's only $14 on EBay. Looks like it could be useful to a few tiers. 
Gonna keep looking for that all in one or design one myself with all these features combined. I'm just weird like that. :monkey: 









Found a guy that made his own by copying the DuBois model. He sells them for $25 +$4.95 shipping. You can contact him at [email protected] 
Just sned him an email that you want one and pay by PayPal.


----------

